

Show HN: Flatsies – concept sharing for designers - sgottit
http://flatsi.es/

======
jpadvo
This looks really slick. Probably worth thinking about building some kind of
tour, or explanation of how it works. The screenshot is beautiful, but may be
insufficient to get people to sign up just to learn more.

~~~
sgottit
Thanks, yes you're definitely right. I'm going to do a short video tour at
some point.

------
johnking
Was using Dropmark for sharing designs, but after seeing Flatsies I'm tempted
to switch.

